
IPhone Windows Vista Skin Makes Steve Jobs Cry Tears of Blood - foemmel
http://gizmodo.com/391688/iphone-windows-vista-skin-makes-steve-jobs-cry-tears-of-blood
======
TrevorJ
It turns the iphone into a little headstone for the Vista grave. How sweet.

